# {We will...} ~How to Fight Evil: A Tokyo Mew Mew/Pokemon RP~ {...defeat you!}



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 1, 2008)

Its a few hundred years after the main events of Tokyo Mew Mew happened. During that time, pokemon have been discovered, and eventually, the creatures that were originally on planet Earth were forced to extinction. The decendants of the original Mews and their allies have now been called to war, with the aliens once again.

Rules:
Obay the forum ones. 
Have an idea of the plot of Tokyo Mew Mew. It's no fun if you don't.
Semi-lit only please.
If you read this put berry in your character bio.

Accepted:~
Air~Me
Water~Ketsu
(Evil) Earth~Rat_in_a_cage
Normal~Kindling Queen
Earth~Flora and Ashes
Normal~Light Mightyena

Name: 
Mew Name:  Mew (name here)
Gender: 
Alignment: 
Character's Age: 
Pokemon: 
Descendant of:
Element: *Fire, water, earth or normal please.*
Likes: 
Dislikes:
LOOKS-
Hair:
Hair Style: 
Eyes:
Mark: (A Mew mark is the sign that pokemon DNA has been injected)
Mark Location:
OUTFIT- 
*Mew outfit and or picture*
WEAPONS- 
Mew Mew Power Pendant: (Here is what the original looked like, you may change it if you wish) It's a gold oval pendant with a red heart shaped outline on it. At the bottom is a red heart shaped crystal. Around the heart crystal are four smaller oval fittings with smooth red gems in them.
(Weapon name here):(Description here)

POWERS- (Include what they can do thanks to the DNA, and attacks. 2 only please. I will let people add more as we go along.)

Heres mine:
Name: Berry Noir
Mew Name:  Mew Blackberry
Gender: Female
Alignment: Good
Character's Age: 13
Pokemon: Starly
Descendant of: Mew Ringo (From the Playstation game)
Element: Air
Likes: Being out doors.
Dislikes: Dogs, cats, storms.
LOOKS-
Hair: Short and Dark Purple
Hair Style: Lots of light streaks and it is spiked up at the back.
Eyes: Lilac.
Mark: A wing inside a heart.
Mark Location: Above her heart.
OUTFIT- 





 Her short hair turns a darker shade of purple, her eyes darker lilac. She wears long, elbow length purple gloves, with the same colour armbands. Her outfit is a dark purple miniskirt, with a one sholdered top that, at the bottom, has a diagonal cut. Her band around her left leg is a dark pink-purple, with her long knee length boots being the same colour.
WEAPONS- 
Mew Mew Power Pendant: It's a silver oval pendant with a black heart shaped outline on it. At the bottom is a black heart shaped crystal. Around the heart crystal are four smaller oval fittings with smooth black gems in them.
Blackberry Sceptre: A long wand type weapon, it's silver with a black ribbon twirling up it, ending in a swirling purple and black orb.

POWERS- She can jump far, thanks to her wings.
Attacks:
Ribbon Blackberry rush: A Huge gust of wind is thrown at the enemy.
Black Ribbon sheild: A black sheild. Nothing more, nothing less.


Edit: Okay, if people are stuck for ideas, here are some sprites I did a while ago. I found them again, hence the RP.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 1, 2008)

Name: Tamana Emerarudo
Mew Name: Mew Cabbage
Gender: female
Alignment: good~
Character's Age: 14
Pokémon: Dewgong
Descendant of: Lettuce
Element: Water
Likes: Winter, the Ocean, Ice Cream
Dislikes: Fire, Summer, Warm berry pies
LOOKS-
Hair: Blonde
Hair Style: Chin length, wavy
Eyes: Green
Mark: A water drop surrounded by a snow flake pattern
Mark Location: On her belly
OUTFIT- 
A sleeveless top with a skirt that's lime green. The band in her hair is also lime green. Wears lime green boots. Her hair is held in a horn type shape and is now a pastel green. Her eyes are now lime green.
WEAPONS- 
Mew Mew Power Pendant: It's a gold oval pendant with a lime green heart shaped outline on it. At the bottom is a pastel green heart shaped crystal. Around the heart crystal are four smaller oval fittings with smooth green gems in them.
Mew Mew Cabbagong: A pastel green gong with a lime green mallet
POWERS- Can hold her breath underwater longer than most and no longer minds the cold, though she is more susceptible to the heat.
Ribbon Cabbage Wave: Pluses of water with ice in them are thrown at the enemy
Green Ribbon Reflect: Reflects Physical attacks at the attacker

Tokyo Mew Mew was my first anime I watched in Japanese (at the time I still (and only) watched Pokémon in English.)


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah same. Anyway, accepted!


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 2, 2008)

Name: Gale
Mew Name: Mew Mochi(ricecakes cuz I lub them!!)
Gender: Boy
Alignment: evil
Character's Age: 15
Pokemon: Roserade
Descendant of: Strawberry
Element: Earth(plants XP)
Likes: Sweets, shiny stuff, flowers, fire, and sweet fruits
Dislikes: bitter stuff, closed in spaces, and cocky people(hates them)
LOOKS-
Hair: pure White
Hair Style: short with long bangs that go to the side and cover his left eye 
Eyes: red
Mark: a leaf 
Mark Location: on the back of his neck
OUTFIT- 
Wears a black overcoat and a green under shirt. Red& blue Roses grow out of the back of his hands, the whites of his eyes turn green and he gets a ring that is actually a vine (comin outta his wrist). Black boots and black pants.
WEAPONS- 
Mew Mew Power Pendant: Silver circle with a blue rose in the center and a saphire in the middle of the rose. 
Mew mew poison whip: A vine coming from his wrist that can comeout at anytime while he's a mew.It can rip through many materials depending on how fast& how hard it is swung. It has thorns containing poison and the effects of the poison vary from what attack is used.

POWERS- Can breathe in poison without being affected by it at all. Also can use sunlight to regain energy.
Poison barrage: Swings whip very fast so that its like theres a thousand whips being used. This attack uses poison that slowly kills the opponent(like in pokemon).
Floral essence:The attack causes a pink mist and puts people in a daze. It smells nice too.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 2, 2008)

Name: Doe-Shitzu
Mew Name: Mew Cocoa 
Gender: Female
Alignment: Good
Character's Age: 14
Pokemon: Girafarig
Descendant of: Mew Pudding
Element: Normal
Likes: Chocolate, swimming, showing off around competitive people, kick-boxing, and flirting
Dislikes: Stuck up people, the zoo, and hot-hot weather
LOOKS-
Hair: Dark brown hair
Hair Style: long side bangs with two ponytails tied up in white ribbons
Eyes: black with a white rectangle under it
Mark: a hoof in a ring of stars
Mark Location: Across her forehead
OUTFIT- 
((a dark dark brown loose belly shirt with puffy sleeves and white edges, a white head band on her head, white long gloves, a black choker that holds her pendant, a mini skirt the same color of her top, and black long top sneakers [like the new converse]))
WEAPONS- 
Mew Mew Power Pendant: It's a gold oval pendant with a white heart shaped outline on it. At the bottom is a silver heart shaped crystal. Around the heart crystal are four smaller oval fittings with smooth brown gems in them.
Cocoa-Chucks:Brown nunchukus with the face of the tail on each end
POWERS- She can gallop/run for long lengths of time at great speeds as well as see behind her without turning her head, her kick is just as powerful as Girafarig's
Mew Cocoa Binding: Her Cocoa-chuks extend and grow longer so that it can wrap around the opponent and suffocate or keep him/her still
Cocoa-chuk Smash: Her nunchukus handle bars enlarge and the chain grows as much as it needs to reach the opponent and the handle bar crashes down on the opponent, smashing him.


----------



## Flora (Jul 2, 2008)

I love you.

On a somewhat related note...I made a strange PokeMew roleplay on Gaia.  O_O

Name: Aoiroberi Manako
Mew Name: Mew Blueberry
Gender: Female
Alignment: Good
Character's Age: 14
Pokemon: Pachirisu
Descendant of: Mint
Element: Earth
Likes: SHINY STUFF (she has a strange obsession with them), thunderstorms, blackouts
Dislikes: regular rain, mean people, eviiiiiil people
LOOKS-
Hair: Light Blue
Hair Style: Shoulder length
Eyes: Blue
Mark: A blue lightning bolt
Mark Location: The back of her left hand
OUTFIT- 





 (I made that five seconds ago. ^^) 
WEAPONS- 
Mew Mew Power Pendant: A turquoise oval pendant with a blue lightning shaped outline on it. Around it are four smaller oval fittings with bright blue gems in them.
Blueberry Lightning Rod- A long staff with a blue handle and a silver lightning bolt for the top. 

POWERS- 
Ribbon Blueberry Thunder:  Mew Blueberry holds up the Lightning Rod high in the air. She shouts ”Ribbon Blueberry Thunder!” and the surroundings become dark. Suddenly, a zig-zag lightning bolt cuts across the sky, dealing damage to the enemy that it hits.
Ribbon Blueberry Blitz: A swirl of lightning bolts spirals toward the enemy.

I repeat: I LOVE YOU.


----------



## Light Mightyena (Jul 2, 2008)

I have _all_ of the Tokyo Mew Mew manga books. I can't not join this.

I think I'll see if I can modify that Mew Raspberry a little for my character (I adore meowth).

Name: Kiichigo Meguro
Mew Name: Mew Raspberry
Gender: Female
Alignment: Good
Character's Age: 16
Pokemon: Meowth
Descendant of: Berry ( from Tokyo Mew Mew a La Mode)
Element: Normal
Likes: Bright colours, moonlight, jewelery, cute and fuzzy pokemon, her sketchbook, any kind of berry
Dislikes: Perverted guys, water (can't swim), cloudy days (or nights), being beaten at something she cares about winning, people looking at her sketches without permission

LOOKS-
Hair: Pale brown
Hair Style: Long and flowing to her knees, long bangs partially covering her eyes.
Eyes: Dark brown
Mark: A pale yellow picture of a meowth's charm (coin)
Mark Location: Below her collarbone, beside her left shoulder.

OUTFIT- The lovely Mew Raspberry wears a magenta, one-piece outfit reaching her mid-thigh and covering her arms with long sleeves, with a small hole over her chest to show a flash of cleavage. A small band is around her left thigh above her knee, a choker with her power pendant is around her neck, and she wears tall, high-heeled boots.

Her hair turns a pale blond like meowth's fur, she sprouts a meowth's ears and tail, and her eyes gain a cat-like quality with slit pupils.

WEAPONS- 
Mew Mew Power Pendant: Raspberry's pendant resembles a feline head (assumed to be a meowth, even it doesn't have the signature charm on its forehead or any whiskers) with no detal on its face except for a pair of hearts that give the impression that it has cartoony-style heart eyes. On its back is the usual heart-shaped gem, the same magenta as Raspberry's outfit, with four oval gems around it.

Golden Blade: A long, gold-coloured katana sword with a magenta bow tied around its handle. Golden sparkles (purely ornamental) follow its movements.

POWERS- Mew Raspberry has natural feline athletic ability, allowing her to land on her feet, leap high, and twist mid-air to avoid incoming attacks.

Kitten Scratch: Mew Raspberry rushes at her opponent and lets loose a number of lightning-quick slashes that leave behind shallow but painful cuts.
Rain of Gold: Mew Raspberry makes a series of flowing slashing motions in the air. With each slash, a number of golden energy projectiles shoots toward the opponent, roughly the size and shape of the coins produced in a meowth's Pay Day attack.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 3, 2008)

All accepted. We start tomorrow, since I need to go now.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 3, 2008)

I drew profile pictures for me and Rat_in_a_cage! If you like them than just leave a post in my art shop and it'll be done in just a hot second! XD

Doe-Shitzu
Gale


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 6, 2008)

Doh...I just realised. We don't have a Fire Mew yet. Well, we'll start and then see if anyone else joins.

BTW, if anyone here has only watched the Dub of Tokyo Mew Mew, we will be using the Japanese transformation call:
Mew Mew (Blackberry/Raspberry/Blueberry etc) Metamorphosis!
If I type metamorphosis like this Metamorph~sis, just ignore it. It's how I did it with my friend.
_________________________
Berry Noir was bored. She was sipping a milkshake in the corner of a cafe, absent mindedly staring out of the window.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 6, 2008)

Tamana Emerarudo sat in a small café in the city. School had just gotten out, and she was working on homework while eating a sandwich. "What is Plasma?" the book said for one question. Tamana thought for a few seconds before scribbling down "A superheated gas." Her handwriting was horrible, but every year her teachers learned to read it. She took a bite out of her sandwich and continued to work.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 7, 2008)

((If you wanted a Fire one than maybe you should've said no doubles of elements(?)))

Doe-Shitzu was in the school gym. She was a part of a kick-boxing team. She was training with her sensei for the tournament she was going to win. It was next week and she wanted to be in top shape for next Thursday.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 7, 2008)

((Kindling Queen, nice pics. I only just realised they were links *Head desk*. BTW If anyone wants me to make a sprite transformation like in my sig, send me a before and after sprite, or i'll make one for you.))


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 7, 2008)

((Can you do that for me? Just PM me for un-trasformed clothes.))


----------



## Light Mightyena (Jul 7, 2008)

Kiichigo strolled along the city streets, sketchbook under her arm and her free hand holding a strawberry ice cream cone. She was still in her school uniform, caring little that she was essentially broadcasting her status as a student at the top private school. She enjoyed wearing the long skirt, and loved the pink colour, so why rush home to change out of it?

Besides, it was a bright sunny day, and the park seemed to be calling her name this afternoon.


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 7, 2008)

Gale sat on a bench in the park. He had an apple in hand and was trying to cool off.He pulled at his white shirt. He hated this weather. Gale looked to the sky and wished for some kind of breeze or maybe some rain. He took a bite out of his apple and tried to relax.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 8, 2008)

Berry sighed. She supposed she had to go practice her trampolining. She was meant to be in a competition. She hated competitions, she just loved trampolining so much, that she would do them. She loved the flying sensation. She was meant to be an Olympic hopeful.

She finished the rest of her milkshake and headed towards her school. It was right next door, luckily.

A few minutes later, she was bouncing up and down, and flipping when she got high enough. She tried a few more complex moves, finding she could accomplish them with ease.


((BTW, if some people would make up some aliens, it would be nice. You don't have to post a form for them though. And you can make up boy/girl friends as well.

Edit: Kindling Queen, here is Mew Cocoa
Edit 2: Ketsu, here's Mew Cabbage.
Once you've posted a few times, you can start turning them into mew's in anyway possible. First person to think of Ryou descendants name, we use it. Here comes my way/my alien character.))

Meanwhile, in another dimension, someone was watching Berry. A few words were exchanged, and a young looking boy stepped out of the shadows. He looked fairly normal, apart from the large pointy ears, and the bright, orange eyes.
"Gatae?" A voice said from the shadows. The boy, Gatae, nodded.
"This is your target." The voice continued. "You have been informed of our little project, I presume?"
Gatae nodded.
"Good. Then you know what to do. Don't fail." Gatae smirked. He didn't intend too. He flew up, and into a small portal.

((Edit numba' 3: Lol. I sprited Gatae. He's a descendant of Taruto.))


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 10, 2008)

I love it!!! Okay um....
Elliot/Ryou descendent: Ryuk

Mew Cocoa's Boyfriend: Aidou
Brief info.: An alien in disguise to be with the one he fell in love with, Aidou is considered a bad guy but Aidou nor Doe-Shitzu know of their secret identities. He fights the mew mews not knowing his beloved is actually his worst enemy. X) 

*I will be submitting an image for him as well as ryuk*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Doe-Shitzu was enjoying her training up until she was challenged by a snotty boy who said, "What kind of girl fights like that? You probably aren't even a girl? I could spoon feed you the skills I have and you wouldn't be able to catch up with me no matter what!"

Other boys snickered while Doe-Shitzu climbed into the ring. "Wanna bet on it, boy?"

He raised his eyebrows and smiled,"I'll bet all that's in my wallet that you can't even hit me! If I'm right, you have to go out with me once your face isn't swollen from getting knocked around."

"Oh? I'm sure betting is the only way you'll ever get a date. It's a deal!" They tapped knuckles and began.

He swung a fist and she ducked and surprisingly thrusted her leg straight up and sent him flying after a blow to the chin. He landed out of the ring by the table if sweat rags and Gatorade.

_'Woah...'_ She thought. _'Did I just? How could that be-?'_

The coaches ran to his aid while she fled from the gym with his wallet. She wasn't aware of her own strength was what she was thinking. Besides her amazing performance that she had been proud of secretly, she knew that with this money she could afford to get that dress Aidou always wanted to see her in. 

_'Oh Aidou...Tonight will be so romantic. You and I'll be dancing to our hearts content at the prom next month. That starry night'll set the mood and-'_

She hadn't been paying attention and a car was speeding and was about to pull the brakes right infront of her with no chance of her survival but she jumped on instinct right onto the front of the car denting the hood and sending the driver on a rant and her to the nearest hiding place.

Meanwhile too...

Aidou had been being lectured on why he shouldn't socialize with humans before he was sent to complete his task.

"Yeah yeah. I hear ya. Can I go yet master?" He looked blankly up at nothingness as he floated with his legs crossed. 

"Do you remember the main priorities of your presence on Earth?" The solemn voice growled impatiently.

"To make sure Gatae doesn't screw up."

"And...?" 

"To search for any others and let you know ASAP." He looked around to see if Gatae had left already.

"Than be gone!"

He was thrown into the same portal and went about looking for Gatae.


----------



## Light Mightyena (Jul 10, 2008)

((Well, then, Kiichigo now officially has two best friends and a boy at school she has a crush on. All three are ordinary humans.))

By the time Kiichigo reached the park, she had long finished her ice cream cone and was using a great deal of willpower to not be skipping in delight at the bright sunny day. There was a definite bounce in her step, however, as she glanced around at the trees around her.

Kiichigo suddenly paused when she caught sight of a boy sitting alone on one of the benches, eating an apple and seeming irritated by something. A small breeze blew by, blowing her long, flowing hair as she gave him a curious gaze and then continued on her way toward a large tree that looked like a wonderful one to sit under while she did some sketching.

Kiichigo let her mind wander to thoughts of her art class. Her teacher always loved her pictures of the world around her whether they were of buildings, trees in the park, people, or animals. But it wasn't her teacher's approval she was searching for, which is why she often exercised artistic liscence and drew what wasn't there.

It was the approval of Sachi, the transfer student who shared her art class, that she wanted. And Sachi had more than once said that art that came from your own imagination, your own heart, was the most valuable. Those were wise words she couldn't help but cling to even when they were spoken with a thick Osakan accent.

It was those blissful thoughts that lead her to be unaware of the approaching man and his dog until its bark sent her straight into the air with a shriek of, "Nya!"

It took Kiichigo a few moments to calm herself down, but when she did she realized that the furiously-barking houndour was no longer next to her, but below her. Somehow, she had wound up in the branches of the tree she had been intending to sit under.

_What did I just do?_


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 11, 2008)

Tamana shut her notebook and stuffed it into her backpack. She had finished her sandwich and her homework and had decided to stop at the pool for a bit. When she got there she changed and headed to her usual spot. She had forgotten her goggles. She frowned. She couldn't see underwater without them. She would have to deal. After a bit of stretching she jumped into the pool's deep end with was about 14 feet deep. After hitting the water she opened her eyes like she normally did. She suddenly remembered she didn't have her goggles and was going to close them when she realized something. She eyes didn't sting. And she could see everything. She was extremely happy and started swimming around as fast as she could, it was extremely fun and seemed more natural then it normally did for some reason. She flipped, spun, and dived deeper to her hearts content when she felt a tug. She was pulled to the surface fast. She took a breath. _Wait... That weird... I don't feel like I was just suffocating. I feel fine._ She realized that she had been brought back up by a lifeguard. "Hey!" she yelled, "What was that for? I was having a good time!" 

"I'm sorry, miss," he said, "But we all thought you were drowning. After you had been down for three minutes I went after you, but found you were still swimming. it took me seven minutes to get you."

"I was under for ten minutes?" Tamana said, surprised, "But I'm not out of breath." The lifeguard shrugged.

"Weird," he said, "But that probably won't ever happen again." With that her got out. Tamana tread water for a few seconds before heading out.  She grabbed her stuff, changed into her clothes, and headed home to think about what happened.


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 11, 2008)

Okey dokes!!! I've got two aliens. 
Tier(pronounced Tear):He's evil. 
Scant:He's also evil. 
You can see them when I load them up.
I have no idea of what I should put for them so yeah.

Gale noticed that a girl was looking at him. He watched her go and groaned as he tried to cool off some more. He quickly got up. he had to look for some shade. As he was looking for a place with AC, he was hit by someone who was running. He fell on the floor and growled.He was irritated enough already by the damn heat but now this?
He got up and went to reach for the man when a green vine shot out of his wrist and slashed the guy's back. The guy fell on the floor and screamed in pain. Gale's eyes widened with shock and he ran for it while people stared at the man on the floor.
_'What the hell is going on?'_ he thought as he ducked into a fast food restaurant.
 He examined his wrist and found a green sort of rope thing coming from under his skin. He gasped and put a hand over his wrist. He looked around to make sure no one was lookingat him and he left quietly but quickly.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 11, 2008)

Okay, I drew them!
Aidou Alien
Ryou's/Elliot's Son:Ryuk

Hope you likey. ^^


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 11, 2008)

((Wow. You can draw ^^))

Berry was still bouncing, when she realised that the bar that was on the roof was in front of her. She reached out a hand, and grabbed it. Then she looked down.

The floor was about 20 metres down.

'.......The hell?' Berry thought. She wasn't afraid of heights but...wow.
She let go of the bar and let herself fall down, bounce back up, and grab the bar again. She repeated this several times. 
"Wow." She said once she was off of the trampoline. That was some jumping.
She changed, and went into the cafe she had left.

She sat in one of the corners alone, and several boys whistled at her, but she ignored it.
She knew she shouldn't have worn a combination of a miniskirt, long socks and heels. What was she thinking when she woke up? And why did she wear a long sleeve black top as well?
Berry was musing over the fact that she had jumped to the roof of the school. How the heck would she have done that?

Meanwhile, Gatae was watching this from the roof. He had drilled a small hole into it, so he could watch the potencial Mew. He wasn't going to screw up this time.
"I won't screw up this time." He said, to emphasise the fact.

Berry decided it was too hot inside the cafe, and went outside into the sunlight. She layed down in the shade of a tree.

Wow, it was hot. Berry's eyelids began to droop. She yawned. 
'Well, I suppose a short nap wouldn't be that much trouble.' She thought to herself.

Gatae waited in the tree above. 
'Why does it take so long for humans to sleep, damnit?' He thought irritably. 

A few minutes later, Berry fell asleep. Gatae took his chance, and before anyone saw him, dived down, grabbed Berry's wrist, and teleported.

((Okay, a message to my friend: If you are reading this, see? I did it this time without the sleeping gas? Happy now? 
To everyone else: Ignore the other part. It's an inside joke, that I will now explain. My other Mew character, Mew Melone, was knocked out with sleeping gas before being abducted by another OC alien, and turned into a mew. The sleeping gas was used about 3 times in that particular scene.))


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 11, 2008)

Doe-Shitzu was hiding behind a strange looking building. She was drawn to it but had also used it as her hiding place from the angry driver*s*. She got on her knees and began to crawl around the corner but stiffened when she somehow could see directly behind her. She saw a male figure adavncing on her and got up to run but was grabbed by her collar and pulled back.

"Ah! Let me go!" She kicked backwards furiously.

"So you *are* the one everyone was ranting on about. A pleasure to actually meet you. Doe-Shitzu right?" He spoke in a smoothe but relaxed tone and loosened his grip on her so she could face him.

He had magnificently blue eyes, locks of gold, and a strange but appealing choice of clothes. He took her hand and brought it to his lips and kissed it.

"I am Ryuk. I'm the one responsible for your strange behaviour. If you come with me I'll explain everything."

She hesitantly followed him inside what turned out to be a cafe and learned of what was happening to her through a brief discussion with this boy named, Ryuk.


----------



## Light Mightyena (Jul 11, 2008)

Kiichigo settled onto the thick branch, propping her sketchpad on her bent legs and gazing out at the skyline. Well, she had absolutely no clue how she got up here, but a dragonair would look fantastic twisting its way through the air there. She set to work, her pencil moving over the paper in quick yet delicate strokes. Sachi would adore it; he had told her once that dragon pokemon were among his favourites for their grace and power. Maybe she could give it to him as a gift.

If she could get its headwings to look half-way decent. She erased them over and over, starting her hiss in frustration without realizing it. She closed the sketchpad, taking a deep breath to keep from losing her temper; it was then a familiar mop of black hair caught her attention below her.

"Himiko!" she shouted, much to the shock of the girl at the base of the tree, who looked up and adjusted her glasses in disbelief.

"Kiichigo?" she asked, looking little short of bewildered.

"Uh-huh!" Kiichigo chirped in reply.

Himiko just stared at her strangely for a few moments before asking, "...What are you doing in a tree...?"

Kiichigo opened to mouth to reply, then closed it. She then grinned and stated, "Sketching!"

"...Right..." Himiko sighed, used to Kiichigo's quirks. "...I'm on my way to Michiko's to study. You want to come?"

"Sure thing!" she chirped and started to move her leg. She froze in place and then looked at the branch she was on and blushed a little. "But...I...um..."

"You want to change out of your school uniform first?" Himiko asked, looking mildly confused.

"I happen to _like_ the uniform, Himiko. Besides, Michi has about three of my tops and a pair of my shorts at her house."

"Then what is it?"

Kiichigo face was bright red now, and she mumbled something incoherent. When prompted to repeat herself, and said in a squeaky little voice, "I...don't know how to climb down..."


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 11, 2008)

Berry slowly opened her eyes, and was greeted with rope burns on her ankles and wrists. She also realised she couldn't actually move. 
Berry blinked, and the world came into focus. She was in some sort of dingy alley, tied to a post, and not able to move. 
Suddenly something moved in the corner of the alley. It was a youngish looking boy, with girly looking hair, and pointy ears. But the weirdest thing was, he had bright orange eyes.
"Heh heh heh, See, I didn't fail this  time, I didn't!" The figure said.
"Excuse me, but would you kindly tell me WHAT IS GOING ON HERE?!?!?!?" Berry yelled. 
"...Oh. You're awake. Well, no-one else is here, so I'll guess I can tell you before I destroy you." It said.
"....And you are?"
"My names Gatae. I'm an alien."
Berry giggled. "No seriously, who are you?"
"I'M AN ALIEN OKAY SO SHUT IT!!!!!" It yelled, throwing a jelly like thing that exploded next to Berry's head.
"Riiiiiiiiiight. And I am tied up because?"
"I was getting to that before I was so rudely interupted." 
Berry rolled her eyes.
"I am an alien, and I have been sent to destroy you."
"And how does that explain why?" Berry said, getting annoyed.
"You don't know? Wow, humans are so dumb. I was sent to destroy you because you're a Mew Mew."
Berry was now shocked, even though she didn't look it. Gatae now continued to rant about not failing and something about potatoes.
_'Well, if this guy was a genuine alien like in the legend, and I am a Mew like in the legend, then that would explain the really high jumping.' _ Berry thought.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 11, 2008)

Doe-Shitzu came out and flipped the sigm to say closed when she suddenly saw the. "Huh? Oh hi! Sorry we're cl-"

"We can let you guys in." Ryuk had clasped a hand over her mouth. He then whispered to her, "You have a job to do now get to it."

While Ryuk let them in, Doe-Shitzu climbed into the portal he had reopened and went looking for Berry.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 11, 2008)

Berry sighed. If this guy was going to destroy her-and she doubted he would-she would have to make time while she figured out a plan.
So....
Berry played dead.
"...and then I.....wait...she's dead? DAMNIT thats no fun, wake up damn human WAKE UP!" Gatae yelled.
Berry wanted to smile, but she had to keep this up. If this alien guy was as lame as he sounded, then this wouldn't be hard.
"Maybe she can't breathe, I think I read somewhere humans have to breathe...." The ropes around Berry slackened a bit. 
_'Just a little more...'_ She could almost move her arm.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 11, 2008)

Doe-Shitzu slyly crept through the mysterious place and found the room with the girl that matched the picture. 

_'Looks like she's got things under control. Lemme distract him while she's loose.'_

Once she was able to move, Doe-Shitzu kicked him from behind and he fell on his face.

"Berry right?" She was helping her undo the rest.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 11, 2008)

"Erm...yes." Berry said, pulling at the remaining ropes. Finally she came free.
Gatae got up.
"Hey you're not..." he didn't have time to finish the sentance. Berry jumped on his head, and used it as a trampoline.
After a couple of flips, she landed on the floor, legs straight, arms outstretched.
"Hope you had a nice day, Buh bye now!" She yelled, running off, and half-dragging Doe-Shitzu along with her.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 11, 2008)

"He-hey! The portal is _that_ way! Hurry before it closes." 

Doe-Shitzu hoisted her onto her back and sprinted at amazing speed till they reached the shrinking portal. She jumped through and theyt landed on a bed. They were in Ryuk's room. Ryuk was downstairs informing Kiichigo of her unique abilities while her friend was in the bathroom.

"I have to introduce you to the guy who is responsible for the reason you were kidnapped. He's just downstairs."


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 11, 2008)

"......" Berry didn't say anything. For quite possibly the first time in her life, she was speechless. She picked herself off the bed, and opened the door. She the proceeded to slide down the bannister, and almost crashing into Ryuk and Kiichigo in the process.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 11, 2008)

Ryuk spun around as if expecting her to do so and caught her in his arms. 

"Berry I suppose? You're prettier in real life. I'm Ryuk." He put her down and looked up at Doe-Shitzu, "So you _are_ capable. How smart of me to choose a kick-boxer." He stretched and blew a bubble with his gum.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 11, 2008)

"........." Once again Berry didn't speak. She still wasn't actaully sure what was going on.

Pretty much flying, aliens, kidknapping, desroying, Mew Mews, a random cafe, said random cafe's owner,......

It was too much for her. The events of the last hour caught up with her. Berry fell to the floor. (She fainted.)


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 11, 2008)

My alien Tier!
The other alien Scant!!
Oh! This is some info about them!!(I finally made it up!!)
Tier & Scant's Bio: They are twins. They don't know how to follow the rules and they do everything in their power to make people cry.
Yep! They are here!  And I'm gonna post soon as I can! ^_^


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 11, 2008)

Ryuk held her up. "Doe-Shitzu, Kiichigo. Come back tomorrow morning."

"But it's a Saturday! I'm supposed to go ou-" Doe-Shitzu tried to say.

"No excuses. You'll be here tomorrow morning. 9:30 latest. Don't tell anyone about what I told you, got it? Go!" Ryuk carried her upstairs and let her sleep over for the night.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 11, 2008)

((@ Rat-In-A-Cage: They're awesome!!!!
While my brain is working:
Info on Gatae: He literally phails at everything. He was sent to Earth after the Mew's as a last chance. And he phails again. XD))

Berry's eyes opened.
"What...happened?" she muttered.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 11, 2008)

He had been sleeping and sat up. ((Light sleeper))
"How ya feeling?" He put his mouth to her forehead to check her temperature. "You've cooled down atleast." He sighed and got out of bed. There were fresh clothes on the bed for her.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 11, 2008)

Berry blinked as her memories came back. 
"Hmm..? Oh yeah, the cafe!"


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 11, 2008)

Ryuk came back with a towel around his waist and scooted her out. 

"You can use the shower." He closed the door after dropping the uniform in her arms.


----------



## Light Mightyena (Jul 11, 2008)

((Okay, I've got to say something here. First of all, what the heck? Kiichigo was with a friend, here. What's supposed to have happened to her? And you can't have someone just 'explain' something in a roleplay. I have no idea what Ryuk said to her, have had no time to reply to it whatsoever, have no idea of time passing, have no idea *what to roleplay.* 

I don't know what Kiichigo is supposed to know, how it was explained to her, _nothing._ I have absolutely _zilch_ to work with here. I'm _in limbo._ What on earth am I supposed to do here?

I don't want to sound like I'm dropping out due to frustration, but I'm starting to think maybe this isn't my style. I'm not the world's best ad libber and I think this roleplay requires a bit more of 'figure it out on your own' than I'm overly comfortable with and can handle.))


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 11, 2008)

((My apologies for assuming you knew what he said. I'll explain...

Ryuk told her why she may have been experiencing new capabilities in herself that seemed inexplainable. he told her how he had morphed her with a Pokemon turning her into one of his guinea pigs that he could use to help save the world. he told her she'd have to keep all of this info. a secret and that she couldn't tell her friend why she was locked in the bathroom. [his only way to separate the 2 ^^;] he explained to her that there were people who wanted her dead that weren't of this world and that he'd give her a further explanation of the situation when she came back tomorrow morning. once again I apologize. 8[ but basically you can say that she's coming back today which is the day she gets her outfit and learns of her weapon and enemies ))


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 12, 2008)

Gale woke up hoping that yesterdays events were all just a dream.Though, he was disappointed to find that he still had a green vine coming out his hand when he reached for something. He remembered the man on the floor and shivered. He left to get some breakfast. On his way to the park, he almost dropped his pastries on the floorwhen he saw his first alien. He saw a guy truly floating next to a window and he had three tails. He couldn't help but stare in horror.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 12, 2008)

Aidou had been watching Doe-Shitzu sleep. He could sense a presence. Someone was watching him. He tilted his head back so that his silver locks were leaning to one side. 

"Why hello there." He grinned at the stunned human.


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 12, 2008)

Gale gasped and tried to run. But he was frozen. He was  too scared to move and he felt the green vein snaking out of his skin. He looked from the vine to the guy and raised his arm to defend himself if this alien was going to hurt him.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 12, 2008)

"Oh? You are what master is searching for I see." He gave Doe-Shitzu one last look and glided down to this human. "You dare challenge me? I don't wish to fight." He held up his hands, "Only to talk."


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 12, 2008)

Gale took a step back and didnt lower his arm. He had enough to craziness. he was too scared to trust anyone right now, especially an alien.
"G-get awy from me!!"


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 12, 2008)

Aidou kept a calm look and put his hands down. 

"I guess I'll let Gatae get a go at you if master gives him a second chance. For now, I suggest you get those powers of yours under control before you kill innocent humans instead of your enemies. With power like that you might kill yourself. Farewell."

He shimmered and dissolved into thin air.


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 12, 2008)

Gale fell on the floor, feeling dizzy. He didnt like the way he said that. He wouldnt kill himself and he'd never hurt innocents. But then there was that one guy.....but that wasnt his fault. And it wouldnt happen again,at least he hoped not. Gale looked up at the window that the alien had been looking in.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 12, 2008)

He saw the silhouette of a female pass by it. Eventually, she came out dressed in gym clothes but when she saw him on the floor she ran to him. She helped him up and dusted off his shirt.

"Um, are you okay? Do you need water or something?"


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 12, 2008)

"A-alien.....al-ien..."he muttered before blacking out.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 12, 2008)

"Uh-hey? Wake up!" She shook him but found he wasn't waking. "I should call an ambulance but...Ryuk wants me there in half an hour. Shoooot. Uh....maybe Ryuk can get him to the hospital. He's rich."

She put him in a wagon and pulled him to the cafe.


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 12, 2008)

(XD random happiness at what you just said!!! You have inspired a song! ~bumpin up and down in my lil red wagon~bumpin up and down in my lil red wagon~bumpin up and down in my lil red wagon~All the livelong day!~)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 12, 2008)

((Ooookay... What the HELL is going on here? I'm really confused...))


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 12, 2008)

((the following have met the new ryou/elliot and were told about their powers
-me/Doe-Shitzu
-Berry/Hyper~piplup
-Kiichigo unless she wants to redo it which i don't mind

you still haven't been informed of your powers yet and right now doe is taking gale along with her to get ryuk to get him to a hospital since he passed out infront of her house.))


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 13, 2008)

((okay, continuing with the story))

Doe-Shitzu dragged the wagon into the cafe and looked around. "Ryuk?! Hey, I'm here and I brought a...uh....a guy that passed out on me. Could you call the ambulance or something?''

Ryuk came downstairs and smiled, happy to see she showed up but frowned when he saw the boy. "Why didn't you just call an ambulance before coming here?"

Doe-Shitzu pouted, "Well I was gonna but I'd be late if I did."

He sighed and lifted the boy out of the wagon and upstairs into his bedroom so that he wasn't a distraction to Doe-Shitzu or Berry when they were working. He put a cold rag over his head and went back down stairs after finding the mew mark on the back of his neck.

"Alright, put this on." He handed her a brown version of the waitress uniforms and put her to work. She wiped down all the tables and set up utensils before putting up the OPEN sign.


----------



## Light Mightyena (Jul 13, 2008)

((Alright, my post has been edited. Time for Kiichigo Finds Out About Her Powers, Take Two.))

The study session turned sleepover had been great, despite the constant questions and prodding about Sachi. Honestly, Michiko didn't know when to quit. Even now, as they walked down the sidewalk toward the 'cute cafe they just absolutely had to see,' the blue-haired girl was chattering endlessly.

"You really have to make your move. I mean, I'm sure he's crazy about you, girl, but he won't wait around forever. Do you even know what kind of signals you're sending? For all we know, he thinks you're out of his league..." Michiko's stream of chatter continued as she walked backwards in front of Kiichigo and Himiko.

"Look, just cut her a little slack," Himiko finally said, adjusting her glasses.

Michiko stopped, jabbing her finger at Himiko. "Hey, I'm just looking out for our best friend. I mean, really, sixteen years old and _no boyfriend._"

Kiichigo stepped forward. "Hey, neither of you have boyfriends, either."

Michiko gave a vague gesture in the air. "Completely irrelevant. Come on, we're almost to the cafe." She then whipped around so that she was facing where she was going and crossed the street. "It's right over here." Then, as if she physically couldn't stop speaking without a prod, she added, "Maybe you could take Sachi there on a date."

Kiichigo froze in place as the other two continued on. Her? Sachi? On a date? At a cafe? Images flashed through her mind that caused her cheeks to turn a bright red. Her and Sachi walking to the cafe hand in hand, Sachi opening the door for her like an old-fashioned gentleman, Sachi buying her a slice of strawberry cheesecake, Sachi feeding her a piece of the cheesecake...

"Kiichigo!" The vocal warning had barely sunk in, the image of the incoming car barely registered, when Kiichigo leaped straight up in the air, flipping mid-air as she soared across the street and out of danger.

Both of her best friends' mouths dropped open when she landed next to them. Michiko was the first to respond, grinning like a fool and shouting, "That was absolutely awesome!"

Himiko's response was different. She raced over, looking both concerned and angry. "What in the world were you thinking?"

Kiichigo blushed, embarrassed by both their responses. "Well...uh...I...um...Oh, look! We're here at the cafe. And it's open. Let's go in."

"Right," Michiko burst out, hooking her arm through both Kiichigo's and Himiko's. "Priorities. Desserts and cute waiters await us!" she said in a dramatic voice before opening the doors.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 14, 2008)

Ryuk answered the door. "Well good morning ladies. May I just say todays special is the 'Strawberry Shortcake.' Do come in." He held the door open for them.


----------



## Light Mightyena (Jul 14, 2008)

Michiko's eyes seemed to light up at the sight of the young man holding the door open. She blushed and let out a small giggle. "Thank you," she said softly as the trio went through the door, then gave Kiichigo a nudge and whispered in her ear, "What'd I tell you? Cute cafes _always_ have cute waiters..."

Kiichigo, however, was looking around at the cafe's interior. "Wow, this place _is_ nice." Himiko remained unimpressed by either the decor or the one who greeted them, sighing faintly at her friends' behaviour. She eyed Kiichigo with a little concern. First being stuck in the tree, and then her narrowly avoiding death by car; there was something wrong here.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 14, 2008)

Ryuk passed around the menus once they were seated and told Doe-Shitzu to take their order as well as pass a note to Kiichigo. She came up to them and asked as happily as possible, "May I take your order?"


----------



## Light Mightyena (Jul 14, 2008)

Kichigo took a good look at the menu, scanning the section on cheesecakes until it landed on the word 'strawberry.' She mentally checked how much money she had, and confirmed that she had enough for a slice. "I'll have the strawberry cheesecake," she said to the waitress with a small smile before turning to her friends. "You guys?"

Michiko glanced up from her own menu. "Chocolate parfait," she said, "Oh, and a mint tea."

Himiko remained silent a moment; Kiichigo couldn't see anything but the top of her glasses over the menu. "I'll have the strawberry cheesecake too," she finally said, putting down the menu.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 14, 2008)

Doe-Shitzu wrote it all down and slipped the note infront of Kiichigo before leaving to the kitchen.


----------



## Light Mightyena (Jul 14, 2008)

"Ooooo...What's _that?_" Michiko suddenly asked, reaching out to grab the note. As a reflex, Kiichigo quickly snatched it away and clutched it. Michiko put up her hands defensively. "Hey, hey, sorry. Didn't realize that mysterious notes from hot guys were for your eyes only."

"Hot guy?" Kiichigo repeated, looking at the note.

"Well, _of course_ it's from that hottie working the door," Michiko replied, "Did you think the waitress was slipping you her phone number or something?"

"Not out of the realm of the possible," Himiko commented quietly, knowing full well she was going to be completely ignored.

"Read it! Come on! Don't leave me in suspense here," Michiko urged as Kiichigo opened the note and read it.

((...Which is all I can write until I know what the note actually says...))


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 14, 2008)

_Kiichigo, 
I cannot explain much with those nosey friends of your but teem em ni eht kcab fo eht efac ta mp 30:7. It's important that you do so and gnirb enoon._

((read words backwards!8]))


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 14, 2008)

Berry glanced down at her black and white uniform.
'It looks....Old fashioned and new. Mixed together.' She thought, and sweatdropped on her brain.
She noticed there was another person sitting at a table who hadn't been served. She walked over to him.
"May I take your order?" 

((I have no idea who they are....
Edit: Idea time :3
Gatae's special alien ability is shape shifting.))

Gatae smiled too himself. This disguise was perfect.
"Erm, I'll have the Chocolate Gateaux please."
"Yep. Anything else?" Berry asked.
"No thanks." Gatae replied.
"Okay, one chocolate gateaux Coming right up." Berry smiled, then went to get the gateaux.


----------



## Light Mightyena (Jul 14, 2008)

Kiichigo looked at the note for a moment, trying to figure out what looked like gibberish. Then it clicked and she realized that some of the words were written backwards. She raised an eyebrow; was this his way of encoding the note?

"Well?" Michiko urged, "What's it say?"

"...He wants to meet me tonight..." Kiichigo finally said.

Himiko tensed up. "I don't like the sound of that..."

"Alright!" Michiko burst out, "You've got a total hottie asking you out!"

Himiko held up a hand. "This may not be innocent. We should probably go with you..."

Kiichigo looked back at the note. "I...think I should go alone."

Himiko froze and stared at Kiichigo. Michiko, however, simply gave her bespectacled friend a pat on the shoulder. "Come on, Himi, wouldn't you like a little privacy if it were you?"

Himiko didn't answer; she simply eyed Kiichigo, who tucked the note into the pocket of her shorts and didn't look her in the eye. She knew Himiko was suspicious, but how would she respond if she knew that this young man somehow knew her name? Kiichigo would follow the rules, if only to get a few answers.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 14, 2008)

Berry soon returned with the gateaux.
"Here you go sir."
"Thanks." Gatae smiled again. He loved chocolate.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 15, 2008)

Doe-Shitzu wooped when she saw Berry in uniform. 

"That really makes you look pretty. You should where skirts and dresses more often."

She had came back with their orders and set them on the table. She was about to ask if they wanted the free beverages that came with it but her phone rang. Sh e blushed seeing it was her boyfriend Aidou and ran to the kitchen.

"Hey you!" She squealed excitedly into the phone.

"Hey hun. You busy right now?" His beautiful voice hummed into the phone.

"Well I'm working. I was uh-" She was about to spill out the whole, 'I have powers and was hired' thing  until she was pinched on the ear by Ryuk.

Aidou heard a yelp from her and quickly asked, "Are you okay? Did you hurt yourself?"

"Cut it out!" She hissed at Ryuk before replying. "Oh uh-well I closed the door on my hand and-hey! Why don't you stop by!"

Ryuk groaned and smacked his forehead irritatedly. Doe-Shitzu glanced back at him when she asked why Aidou couldn't make it. Ryuk cackled in a strangely evil but unexpected way before squeezing her shoulder from trying not to laugh too hard.

"Okay. Bye." After the beep she glared at Ryuk who only raised an eyebrow and gave her the bill for the people she served. She stormed out and he smiled.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 15, 2008)

Berry saw Doe-Shitzu storm out of the kitchen, and raised an eyebrow.
She walked into the kitchen, and saw Ryuk was there.
_'Well thats the answer.'_ She thought.
"What did you do to Doe-Shitzu?" Berry said, sighing.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 15, 2008)

He was surprised to see her come in so he sat on the counter and looked down at her. 

"What did I do to her? What do you think I did?" he was still slightly laughing but his tone of voice made him sound more curious about what she was thinking.


----------



## Light Mightyena (Jul 15, 2008)

Kiichigo had opened her mouth to say 'thank you' to the waitress when her phone rang and she ran off blushing. Kiichigo raised an eyebrow. Wasn't it kind of an unspoken rule not to have your cell phone on while working?

Michiko leaned back in her chair. "Geez. Terrific service, huh?" she said sarcastically before taking a sip of her tea. Both Himiko and Kiichigo followed suit, starting to eat their cheesecake, though Kiichigo noticed that Himiko was doing that thing she did when she stared over the top of her glasses at her. She normally did that when Kiichigo or Michiko or both were about to try some sort of impulsive stunt; Kiichigo had always took it to mean a mixture of frustration and concern.

"Something wrong with your slice, Himi?" Kiichigo asked, though she knew that wasn't the reason for the look.

Himiko took the hint and looked away. "No, it's fine."

Michiko swallowed a mouthful of chocolate parfait as she noticed a less-than-chipper waitress storming out of the kitchen. "Heads up; I think our waitress just got dumped," she whispered to her pair of friends.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 15, 2008)

Doe-Shitzu came back rubbing where she had been pinched.

"My apologies. I shouldn't have run off like that. My boss is just a jerk!" She let out a sigh and looked at them. "It's no wonder he never had any customers. Well besides him ruining my day, was your dessert alright?"

Ryuk watched through the crack and stretched. His dad was right about girls. They were all sensitive and there are always those who find nothing better to do than get involved in other peoples lives. He was disliking the pushy girls that sat at Kiichigo's table. Ryuk told Berry to go do the dishes before he went to Doe-Shitzu.

"I'm sorry I left your phone on." He lied. "I made a phone call when you were waiting tables. My bad." He rested his arms around his head in a relaxed fashion. "Girls, here's the bill." He slipped it onto the table and left with her to the kitchen.

"You okay now?" He asked while closing the door. He wasn't sure what to do if she hated him so he'd rather try and keep on her good side.

"Uh-huh." she muttered and went to help Berry.


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 15, 2008)

Gale groaned as he regained conciousness. He rolled off the bed and hit the floor with a big thud. He hit the floor so hard that the people downstairs heard it. XD


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 15, 2008)

Ryuk immedietley looked up and ran upstairs. "Stay here you two. I'll be right back!" is what he said before leaving.

He quickly openend the door and closed it behind him before looking down at the boy. He grabbed him by the shoulders and helped him up.


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 15, 2008)

Gale groaned.He felt himself be lifted. He tried to focus on the person. He steadied himself and moved away from him. "W-where? Who are you? Where am I?"


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 15, 2008)

"A worker of mine said you passed out on her. She couldn't take you to the hospital and brought you to her job...here. We won't hurt you. You're in a cafe as well as my home. My name is Ryuk."


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 15, 2008)

He scratched his head. "Oh..Okay.Um." he tried to remember what had hapened to him."I guess I'll go." he walked out the room.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 15, 2008)

Ryuk grabbed hold of him and jerked him back. "No, not looking like that you won't. Rest a while longer." He closed the door and locked it.


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 15, 2008)

He saw the door close and saw him lock it. He looked at Ryuk both confused and annoyed. Why wouldn't he let him go? Why was he being like this? Gale suddenly felt dread. Did this guy know? Did he see the green vine? Did he see what kind of monster he was? Did he know about the man he had killed? Gale backed up to the door and stared at Ryuk.
"Let me go. Let me out right now."


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 15, 2008)

Ryuk frowned, "Are you on the run or something? I honestly think you should rest. If me locking the door frightened you I'll have to assume you thought I was locking you in. The truth is I'm locking everyone out. I don't want any of the girls coming to flirt with you while I'm trying to get you well without paying the damn hospital to give you pills and lay you next to crying babies that'll keep you up all night." He stood up. "You hungry?"

At this, Gale knew he had no idea of his powers or of the man he murdered.


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 15, 2008)

He sighed relieved but still kept his guard up. "N-no Im not. Im not hungry."


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 15, 2008)

"O-kay..." he yawned and closed the curtains as he went to the door to unlock it. It was an act of trust. "I'll leave the door unlocked. The bathroom is right there." He pointed to the door next to the room he was in. He even let Gale come out to look for himself.


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 15, 2008)

Gale looked worriedly at him and then looked down at the cafe. He saw the people and felt scared again. He felt like they were all looking for him and everyone was out to get him. He cowered back into the room, feeling once again trapped but this time by everyone.   "I want to go home please."


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 15, 2008)

"Home? Alright but not through the main staircase. You seem to be a shy guy and it won't help if all of them are gawking at you. Follow me." He led him to the dark end of the hall and through a door that had a steel set of stairs leading to the back of the cafe.


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 15, 2008)

Gale thanked him and went down the stairs. He looked back at the cafe as he went home. He felt relieved that he was out of there and ran the rest of the way home.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 16, 2008)

((I shall be gone until either Monday or Tuesday. Just a heads up.))


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 16, 2008)

((Okay.))
Berry sighed. 
_'Damn dishes. And Ryuk didn't even explain what had happened with Doe-Shitzu. Damn boys, always so insensitive to other peoples feelings. Heh, I bet he's never even had a date, with that attitude.'_ Berry thought.
_'Well, if he hurts anyone elses feelings, he's gonna get a boot in the shin. With football boots.'_


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 16, 2008)

Ryuk came back inside and grabbed one of the cupcakes off of a dish to be served to a customer. He ate it and sat on the kitchen counter, watching Berry.

"Whatcha thinkin' bout?" He chewed on the soft chocloatey cupcake and wiped his mouth with his wrist.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 16, 2008)

_'!'_ Berry turned around.
"Oh, nothing. Just about stuff."


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 16, 2008)

((lolz, I'm watching MMP on youtube XP))

"Stuff?'' he repeated.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 16, 2008)

"Yeah. Stuff." Berry was starting to get suspicious.

((Remember, Ryuk hasn't explained to her about her powers yet.
I'm watching Full Meatal Alchemist. Not on youtube though.))


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 16, 2008)

"Hey um...before you leave for the day...I have some explaining to do about your strange powers. I fused you with a species we know as Pokemon. Starly to be exact and with a pendant I'm about to give you..." he unpocketed it, "you'll be able to take on extreme features and qualities that this Pokemon has. The point...well we're under attack and my father had predicted this unfortunate event. He had tested the new DNA and found it gave off a stronger power than your average endangered animal did. You have been chosen by fate to help save Earth from the aliens who wish to conquer."


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 16, 2008)

Berry blinked. Well, that explained the flying. She pictured a Starly in her mind. It was a Grey starling pokemon, known for its aggression and rash action.
Berry sweatdropped. That actually suited her.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 16, 2008)

"Happy now?" he tilted his head and looked at her.


----------



## Light Mightyena (Jul 16, 2008)

Kiichigo gave a quiet word of thanks as the young man slipped the bill onto the table and left. She raised an eyebrow a little, wondering what he'd done to be labelled a jerk by the waitress. Michiko really didn't seem to care; she gave a dreamy sigh as he walked away and whispered, "He's _soooo_ cute. You are so lucky, Kiichigo."

Kiichigo looked down and continued eating, a blush coming across her cheeks. She wasn't as positive that this note was sent due to attraction, but the idea that it was couldn't help but keep creeping into her mind. After all, she didn't even know if Sachi liked her that way; he had never really given any signs that he saw her as anything but a friend, despite what Michiko was always saying to the contrary. Maybe, if this young man who mysteriously knew her name was interested...

_Thump!_ Kiichigo nearly jumped out of her seat at the loud sound. She put a hand to her chest and tried to calm down. _Geez, what's with me? Why am I so jumpy lately?_ she wondered as she got her breathing back under control, much to her friends' confusion.

"You okay?" Himiko asked.

"Little startled," she mumbled. It was then Kiichigo noticed that her friends were making their way through their deserts at a faster pace than she was, a reversal of the norm. She started to eat more quickly.

Completely unaware of the conversation that had come and gone upstairs, the three girls quickly finished their deserts and were soon rummaging through their purses for money.

"Would you believe the portions here?" Michiko pointed out as she put her money down, "You'd think the guy owning this place was either _loaded_ or _crazy._"

Himiko placed her own money. "Impressive," she agreed.

Kiichigo pulled out her money, making sure to leave a decently-sized tip. "We'll have to come back," she commented.

As the three headed back toward the door, Michiko gave Kiichigo a nudge and said with a grin, "We all know _you'll_ be coming back, lover girl."

Kiichigo went red. How many times had she done that since they'd arrived? "Quit it, Michi," she muttered.


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 18, 2008)

( Ive gotta put some action!)
While everyone was taking and stuff, there was a sudden boom and the whole building began to shake. All this was happening from a building collapse outside.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 18, 2008)

Ryuk looked up and ran outside. He looked around to see what was happening.


----------



## Flora (Jul 18, 2008)

((I posted.  Look, look! Praise me. ^^))

Aoiroberi was happily walking back to her house when she heard a noise. She wildly looked around and discovered that a nearby building was collapsing.

Right next to her.

"EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!" She ran away as fast as she could-which turned out to be quite fast. "Huh?  I didn't know I could run that fast..."


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 19, 2008)

(hehehe XD)
There was a gigantic squid on the building and it was destroying everything near it.


----------



## Light Mightyena (Jul 20, 2008)

((Giant squid? Sounds a little...plain. I hope you don't mind if I have a little fun with the details.))

All three girls took off through the cafe doors after the ground trembled. Atop what had once been a store was a mass of red and purple tentacles attached to a ballon-shaped head, like some kind of mutated octillery. Half of the tentacles with tipped with pincer-like claws, the other with hooked stingers, and as the beast flailed around, lashing out at anything that moved and many that didn't, it opened its toothed beak and screeched in what sounded like unending fury.

People where screaming and fleeing and terror, but Kiichigo remained where she was. Michiko and Himiko were swept away in the crowd, but Kiichigo didn't follow them. There was something in her telling her to stay.

Kiichigo's every nerve went cold when she realized that there were people in there.

She didn't know what she could do to help them, didn't know if she _could_ help them, didn't even know if her random intuition was really accurate, but she knew she had to do something.

Darting around the panicing people, Kiichigo made a beeline for the building, her pupils narrowing to distinctly feline slits.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 21, 2008)

Berry jumped in the air. And hit the roof. Literally.
"Oww......" She followed Ryuk outside, and jumped onthe the roof of the cafe to get a better view.
There was some kind of...giant Octillery. 
_'Well. You don't see this every day.' _Berry thought, grinning. This probably meant she and the other Mew's would have to fight it. Then she realised she didn't like fighting.
Berry sweatdropped. Damn Starly DNA.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 22, 2008)

Ryuk groaned impatiently and called Doe-Shitzu and Berry to his side.

"It's time you use your powers. Here!" He tossed Dokichi and Berry their pendants. "Activate, Mewtamorphosis!"

Doe-Shitzu gawked at herself and then at Berry. "Woah! Check us out!" She felt something move behind her and looked back to see a tail with a face. It clicked and smiled at her.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 23, 2008)

((No offence, but slight character control there. I'll do Berry transforming now.))
Berry grinned. 
"Mew Mew Blackberry, Metamorph~sis!" 
She closed her eyes, and felt a tingling all down her back. 
When she opened her eyes, she looked completely different. Her hair was darker, as well as her eyes. And she was wearing a completely different outfit.
But the most strange of all, was:
"O...M...G. I have wings. And a tail!" Berry tried to move them, they twitched a bit, then flapped, causing Berry to float in the air a while.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 23, 2008)

Doe-Shitzu looked at the monster and shivered. "How are we supposed to fight that?!"

Ryuk stood by them and said, "You have to summon your weapons. Here, Doe-Shitzu..."

He had her hold out her hands in a halting fashion and slowly a set of nunchukus appeared in her hands.


----------



## Flora (Jul 23, 2008)

((Erm..uh, how am I gonna find Ryuk and the others? ^^;))


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 23, 2008)

((Well, Ryuk could send a little robot pet thing, like Masha. I thik it's called Mini Mew in the dub? Anyway, the robot could detect a mew, fly off and give you the power pendant, and Ryuk could talk in a hologram. 
That's if you and Kindling Queen agree.))

By the time Doe-Shitzu had her weapon, Berry was halfway to the mutant. She wasn't actually thinking about a weapon. All she knew was that she had to get there. And fast. And the Stary DNA really wanted her to fight.

((Reasons explained later, with added emotional breakdowns from Berry.))


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 23, 2008)

((Um. Well I was thinking that for our next monster Flora's character gets attacked by it and we realize the reason why is because she's a mew too and so Ryuk gives her the pendant and she helps fight etc.))

Doe-Shitzu went wide-eyed in panic and chased after her. 

"Berry! Wait!" She hauled butt and caught up but jumped back when she found that the mutated squid tried to smack her with a giant tentacle. 

"Ah! Berry-look out"

The predacite fired off massive globs of mud that just barely missed her. Doe-Shitzu readied her nunchukus and realized that the only way to keep Berry from getting hurt or giving her the advantage with whatever attack she may have, she had to keep it still.

"Yaaaa-Mew Cocoa Binding!" She whip lashed at the Octillery and her nunchukus extended in size and length. It continued to grow till it was able to wrap around twice. Doe-Shitzu pulled on it so that it was tight.

_'That was pretty awesome...'_ she thought while she kept a firm grip on the nunchuku.


----------



## Flora (Jul 23, 2008)

((It's Mini Mew in the dub.  I hate the dub, though.  It's so much more awesome in Japan. :D))


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 23, 2008)

Just abit away, watching the pretty little monster wreeking havoc for these people, were the two people,or really,two aliens responoble. They smiled and watched some people get hit. They laughed.


----------



## Light Mightyena (Jul 23, 2008)

((You know, 'mutated octillery' was just a vague description from an adrenaline-charged meowth girl trying to find something to compare the monster to; it doesn't mean it _is_ one, or that _everyone who looks at it_ will think up the _same strange, barely-accurate description._

Okay, I'm through being a grumpy Mightyena. Back to the fun!))

Kiichigo leaped back as a stinger-tipped tentacle whipped past her, finally coming to her senses when she realized that this thing could very easily kill her. What had she really been thinking, racing in here like that?

Apparently the same thing that was sending the purple-haired girl charging straight towards herself and the monster. Kiichigo leaped over another flailing tentacle and darted around the corner of the building out of sight of the girl.

The ensuing fight, if you could really call it a fight, left Kiichigo slack-jawed. Okay, so it wasn't exactly the kick-butt action of movies, but that was still incredibly awesome as far as she was concerned. It was just like those old stories about the 'Mew Mews.' They even had the costumes! 

The monster shrieked and seemed to try to wiggle loose, but even breathing looked difficult held tight like that. Still, Kiichigo felt an uneasy chill when it stopped struggling and stared right at the Mew holding it captive. Suddenly a red glow came to its eyes and Kiichigo let instinct take over.

"Look out!" she shouted, leaping up high in the air. She looped an arm around the waist of the girafarig-like Mew mid-air and yanked her out of the way as a blast of red energy struck the spot where they'd been.

The landing for Kiichigo was painless, albeit a bit akward. She stayed there on the ground in a four-legged stance, legs bent and arms out in front of her, panting, not even looking at the Mew she'd saved, until she heard a shriek and squeezed her eyes shut.

_Pleasestillbetieduppleasestillbetieduppleasestillbetiedup,_ she thought to herself as she fought to get her breathing back under control.

((Sorry if I'm messing up Doe-Shitzu's moment of awesome, but I really wanted to get Kiichigo in on the action.))


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 23, 2008)

Doe-Shitzu paniced when she realized she wasn't holding the handle bar of her nunchuku anymore.

"Oh no..." she moaned and looked around while saying between frantic breaths, "Th-thank you-by the-way."

The predacite took the opportune moment to start loosening the nunchuku chain wrapped around it. Doe-Shitzu scrambled over to the handle and yanked. The predacite screeched when one of the loose tentacles was severed from the sudden pull.

"Ew..." Doe-Shitzu gagged.


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 24, 2008)

Gale had just come outside after a calming rest when he saw the predacite. He scratched his nose. And he thought that he'd go back to acting normal after his rest. The dang thing was destroying the store one building away from his apt. He went around to ee the monster. What he saw was a super, dangerous tranformed monster squid and girl fighting it.
"I've cracked. O_O" he said knowing he was going crazy or thi was ome weird dream.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 24, 2008)

Berry jumped up a fire escape, and reached the top of a building, higher than the Chimera Anima. (That is what I'm calling it ^^;;) A flailing tentacle came flying towards her. Berry jumped in the air, dodging it by centimetres.
"Need a weapon, need a weapon!" She muttered. Then something came into her head.
"Might as well try.
BLACKBERRY SCEPTER!!!" She yelled, pushing her arm up into the air. The air around it seemed to compact into an elegant scepter, topped with a swirling purplish black crystal, with a black ribbon winding round.
Berry grasped it in both hands, then spread out her wings. She jumped off the building, her wings slowing her decent.
"Ribbon Blackberry....RUSH!!!" She yelled, bringing the weapon down, sending a swirling tornado from above, doing some damage, but mostly dazing it.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 24, 2008)

"H-here-we-go!!!" She pulled with all her might till the predacite burst into nothingness and a strange floating virus thing came falling down.

Ryuk unpocketed a light blue version of Masha/Mini Mew that had devil wings and a little fang at the corner of his mouth. His big red eyes made him look like a doll. 

"Yajuu! Go get it." Ryuk tossed it.

Yajuu flapped his wings rapidly and ate the little predacite.

Meanwhile...

The poor squid that had been mutated fell down smack on Gales face.


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 24, 2008)

Gale yelled all hell as the squid fell on his face. He didn't like the slimyness and took it off his  face. "Ugh. Gross."


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 24, 2008)

Ryuk smiled at their team work and looked over at Kiichigo. "I guess I have some explaining to do. Come with me." He held out his hand.

Doe-Shitzu looked around, "I'm surprised there weren't any guts. You okay Berry?"


----------



## Light Mightyena (Jul 24, 2008)

Kiichigo slowly shifted into a sitting position as the Mews took out the monster; she was still shaken up by her brush with mortal peril. She watched something blue and fluffy fly out and scoop up something vaugely jellyfish-like in its mouth. She stood up, watching it. She'd never seen anything like it before; it was so cute!

"I guess I have some explaining to do. Come with me."

Kiichigo jolted a little in response to a new voice and looked over at the young man who was holding out his hand to her. She pointed to herself, mouthing a vaguely astonished, "Me?" before she stepped forward and reached out, taking his hand with a small blush working its way onto her face.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 24, 2008)

"Doe-Shitzu, Berry! Come inside!" He hollered to them. He then led Kiichigo inside and began telling her about why he had passed her that note.

"You saw the way they just saved Tokyo just now? Well you have that ability. There are a few more of your kind that we haven't found but I'll be happy to tell you more inside."


----------



## Light Mightyena (Jul 25, 2008)

"Whoa whoa whoa!" Kiichigo burst out, letting go of the young man's hand the second they were through the door, "Are you trying to say that I'm some kind of fre--" She froze, realizing she'd been about to call two girls who had just saved Tokyo freaks. "Look, I don't even know who you are. How am I supposed to trust you?" She planted her feet and fixed him with a fiery look; cute or not, he wasn't getting her to move another inch until she got at least a name.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 25, 2008)

"Who am I? Heh, the name's Ryuk Shirogane. I own cafe Mew Mew. I am the descendant of Ryou Shirogane who owned this place before my past generations and passed down his research as well. Do you want my Blood Type, height, or weight?"


----------



## Light Mightyena (Jul 25, 2008)

((Father? Aren't our characters supposed to be _really_ distant relatives, so distant that all that's known of the Mew Mews are old stories?))

Kiichigo crossed her arms and gave Ryuk a look of annoyance. "No thanks," she replied, looking off to one side to avoid saying something she'd regret. What did she care if he owned a cafe, or that it ran in the family, or he had some kind of 'research?' What in Arceus's name did that have to do with her? How could she trust someone who twisted things like that and told her nothing of importance? Why had she even considered for a second that dating this guy was a good idea?

"You still haven't given me any reason to trust you," Kiichigo finally told him. Her voice held no temper; she sounded more scared than angry. And with good reason. Who really handled this kind of situation without feeling a little scared, anyway? 

It wasn't him she was afraid of, of course; she was pretty sure a swift kick to the right spot would make it easy to stop him from doing anything to her. It was the situation; she had lost all her senses in a battlelust, and done things that by all the laws of nature she shouldn't have done. Who wouldn't be frightened, even if not to stuttering and trembling, of the idea of their entire life falling apart by the seams when they were happy with it in the first place, or the idea of becoming something entirely different that she had no control over?

She wanted answers, and wanted them badly, but if she didn't get a good reason there would be nothing stopping her from walking out that door and trying to forget this ever happened.


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 25, 2008)

[Kindling Queen and I are losing internet connection tomorrow because we are moving so we won't be able to post for a while. Sorry=(]


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 25, 2008)

((he's trying not to sound crazy by saying, "My great great great great great....grand father had studied the mew mews and left his research for generations to come just in case  but I guess I'll change it to your liking...Oh and what Rat said ^))

Ryuk rolled his eyes impatiently, "You saw that monter right? Well _I_ am the one that knows how to defeat them and keep this place in order. If you want to know how to keep your powers in place and not let them go to waist I suggest you throw in the towel and come learn how to fight. If you don't then you can kiss your precious Earth goodbye."

He went inside with or without her and went to tell his customers they were safe now. 

_'Stubborn fool. It's a good thing I didn't give her the pendant yet. Oh well, 2 more to find.'_


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 27, 2008)

((Ok, we will try not to do anything really major without you ^^))
Berry sighed. 
"I swear, I will kick him in the shin later." She muttered, and went inside.


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Aug 7, 2008)

(Hey! We're back in business people!)
Gale sat at home with his fried squid(XD). He had seen those girls fighting the big monster and they had been being watched by that guy from before. He then grew a sick feeling in his stomach. That monster had been really a squid but it had something wrong with it. Did that mean they'd attack him too? He now knew to stay clear of that cafe and those girls.


----------



## Comatoad (Aug 7, 2008)

(As Rat said, we're back!)

Ryuk looked at Berry, "What're you griping for?" 

He licked his finger and turned pages of a giant book he had on his desk.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Aug 10, 2008)

Berry sighed again.
"Nothing." She replied. Then she went back to serving and taking orders.


----------



## Comatoad (Aug 10, 2008)

Ryuk looked over things and thought about that boy that he had helped out. Could he be one of the Mew's? He shook off the frustration he was undergoing and popped a popsicle in his mouth as he watched the customer and Berry and Doe-Shitzu running about taking orders and delivering food. He also listened to hear if that Kiichigo girl came back.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Aug 15, 2008)

((Okay, I'm going on holiday for two weeks. Kindling Queen, i'm leaving you in charge of this thread until I get back, because Ryuk is your character.))


----------



## Comatoad (Aug 15, 2008)

((Um, sure thing. ^^))


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Aug 31, 2008)

((I'm back. Yay!!!))
Gatae sat on the top of a skyscraper. He just hoped no-one had heard of his failure.


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Oct 1, 2008)

(ok, their turn to make a official appearance ^_^)
There was abit of snickering behind him and two aliens by the names of Tier and  Scant. "Hello Gatae. How's it been loser? Frightened any mews lately?"they said together in perfect sync.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Oct 16, 2008)

Gatae turned around
"Oh great. The loser squad's arrived." He said, scowling. 
"What are you here for anyway?" He added, completely ignoring the question they'd asked.


----------

